

How to avoid being unhappy and how to find happiness. - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2012/07/28/how-to-be-happy/

======
zeeed
sleep enough, eat healthy, drink in moderation, have real friends that you can
trust and that trust you, listen more than you talk, do some good for others,
follow your intuition, listen to your body, seize the day.

~~~
icebraining
Listen to some happy music! This[1] always puts me in a good mood.

[1]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIJfdVPACyw>

~~~
mmaunder
I see your Pete Rodriguez and I raise you a LMFAO.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8>

------
ThisIsADogHello
Ah, another article on depression by somebody with no understanding of it,
telling us how to be happy.

------
blueprint
I've read that happiness has some specific conditions and that it comes into
being when those conditions are fulfilled.

Snippet from an article:

> What is happiness indeed? What is the law of happiness?

> Once we live without hunger, without loneliness and with bright mind; those
> kinds of minds exist, that is happiness. In order to live without hunger,
> loneliness and darkness, we ourselves should make those conditions.

Complete (and free!) article there:

[http://www.members.tripod.com/tathagata2000/happiness_and_pe...](http://www.members.tripod.com/tathagata2000/happiness_and_peace.htm)

------
hkon
I'm going to assume that a linux kernel hacker probably enjoyed the long hours
in front of a monitor in solitude. But however enjoyable, in the long run, the
solitude can change a man.

But a keyword in this, as with everything, is balance.

